# Statt DVD Laufwerk eine  SSD einbauen



## HuFe95 (18. März 2016)

Hallo

Möchte bei meinem All-in One PC (ACER Z3 710) eine SSD einbaun. Der hat jedoch keinen weitern Platz für eine Festplatte. Daher will ich anstatt des DVD Laufwerks eine SSD anschließen.

Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert, aber nichts genaues gefunden, vll kann mir hier jemdan helfen 

Weis jemadn welche Kabel ich dafür benötige,und ob das überhaut möglich ist. 
Verstehe auch nicht warum die interne Festplatte und das DVD Laufwerk verbunden sind.
 Hoffe ihr könnt aus dem Bild die Anschlüsse erkennen

Lg Hubert


----------



## Emsch84 (18. März 2016)

Hi, du brauchst so einen "Caddy" (z.b. HDD SSD Festplatten Adapter Einbaurahmen Case Caddy f. Notebook Macbook Thinkpad | eBay)

und dann einfach ssd in den Caddy und an Stelle des Laufwerks einbauen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. März 2016)

Emsch84 schrieb:


> Hi, du brauchst so einen "Caddy" (z.b. HDD SSD Festplatten Adapter Einbaurahmen Case Caddy f. Notebook Macbook Thinkpad | eBay)
> 
> und dann einfach ssd in den Caddy und an Stelle des Laufwerks einbauen.



Soweit Sogut !

Nur er muss erst wissen ob er ein 12.7mm oder ein 9.5mm Slimline LW hat.
Wäre Peinlich ein 12.7er Caddy zu kaufen  wenn nur ein 9.5er rein passt !


----------



## HuFe95 (18. März 2016)

Okay danke, und welche Kabel brauch ich dazu?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2016)

Nur ein kleine "Frage":
Warum holst du dir nicht einfach eine *externe SSD* und klemmst sie an den *USB 3.0*.
Wenn du nicht willst das sie nur hinter dem PC "rumliegt" dann kannst du sie auch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband an die Hinterseite "pappen".

Und zu den Kabeln:
Normalerweise sind die Caddys so gemacht das man keine extra Kabel mehr braucht.
Hier nur mal ein Beispiel für 9,5mm:
QUMOX zweite HDD Festplatte 9.5mm universal SATA Caddy: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Basti 92 (19. März 2016)

Ich würde auch einfach ein Caddy empfehlen.
Wenn du die Halteschraube des CD-Laufwerks/Caddys nicht befestigst kannst du die Laufwerke auch einfach herausziehen und Tauschen. Soweit dein Chipsatz Hotplug unterstützt 
Die Laufwerke halten dann trotzdem sehr gut denn die klemmen durch die Stecker echt gut 
Ich habe bei mir ne SSD anstelle der HDD verbaut und die HDD im Caddy und kann mit dem DVD-Laufwerk tauschen falls ich mal eine Live CD oder so 1x im Monat brauche.
Und der nächste Vorteil ist man kann einfach die HDDs im Caddy tauschen wenn man wie ich verschiedene für Daten (Studium) und Spiele (LANs) hat.


----------



## HuFe95 (22. März 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten,

Hab mir bereits eine SSD und die Kabel besorgt. 
Weiß jemand eine Anleitung um nur die Betriebssystem daten und die Programm auf die SSD zu übertragen, die Benutzerdaten auf der HDD lassen?


----------



## Basti 92 (22. März 2016)

Ich würde zwar das System neu aufsetzen und dann mit Softlinks arbeiten.
Aber du kannst auch die HDD Klonen (z.B. mit Acronis, oder bei den Samsung SSDs ist da auch ein Programm dabei) und dann die Benutzerdaten auf die HDD verschieben und mit Softlinks arbeiten.
Ein Programm was dir diese spezielle Arbeit abnimmt gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.
Nur solltest du deine Auslagerungsdatei auf keinen Fall auf die HDD legen, da du dann meist nix von der SSD hast und die HDD nie schläft...

MfG Basti


----------



## DarkIdea (22. März 2016)

Ich empfehle dir das System komplett neu aufzusetzen.
Von HDD zu SSD migrieren hat mehr Nachteile als dass es Vorteile bringt. Clonen von HDD zu HDD passt. Clonen von SSD zu SSD auch. Von HDD zu SSD lass die Finger, das ist maximal ne Übergangslösung.

Windows manuell installieren und deine benötigten Programme auch. Anschließend kannst du die Anwendungsdaten deiner Programme natürlich rüberkopieren.
Nach 2-3 Stunden haste das erledigt. Geht ratz-fatz mit der SSD


----------

